# Antworten auf viel gestellte Fragen



## Arahtor (10. Juni 2009)

So lieber User. Battle Forge ist nun seid ein paar Monaten raus und manche Fragen wiederholen sich schon zum x-ten mal. Deshalb habe ich mich dazu entschlossen alle gängigen Fragen bezüglich Battle Forge hier zu beantworten.


*Ist die Free 2 Play Version eine Vollversion oder Demo?
*

Diese Version ist eine erweiterte Demoversion des Spieles. Ihr könnt diese auf der offiziellen Seite von Battle Forge herunterladen. Nachdem Ihr einen Account erstellt habt könnt Ihr euch in das Spiel einloggen und sofort losspielen.

*Ist diese Version kostenpflichtig?*

Nein sie ist komplett kostenlos.

*Was beinhalten die F2P Version?*

In dieser Spielversion werden euch genau 32 Karten zugewiesen. Diese staffeln sich in 8 Karten jeder Farbe. 
Des weiteren könnt Ihr alle Kampangnien spielen und könnt in dem Auktionshaus mithandeln. Ihr könnt aber keine eigenen Auktionen erstellen. Des weiteren ist es möglich mit anderen Spielern zu handeln.

*Warum kann ich mich nicht in Battle Forge einloggen?*

Dafür gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Zunächst solltet Ihr prüfen ob der Server herunter gefahren ist. Dies lässt sich an dem grauen Punkt erkennen der dann vor dem Servernamen steht.
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist das der Server zu voll ist. Sobald zu viele Spieler auf einem Server sind, können sich auf diesem keine Spieler mehr einloggen die eine F2P Version haben. Falls Ihr die Vollversion besitzt solltet Ihr dieses Problem nicht haben. 

*Wie hebe ich die F2P Beschränkungen auf?*

Dazu müsst Ihr spielen. Und zwar genauso lange bis Ihr den PvE Rang 4 ODER den PvP Rang 10 erreicht habt. Sobald dies geschieht wandelt sich das Spiel automatisch in eine Vollversion um. Nun könnt Ihr ohne Beschränkungen spielen. 
Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die, dass Ihr euch das Spiel im Laden kauft und dann den Code im Spiel eingebt. Nun erhaltet Ihr Karten im Wert von 2000 Battle Forge Punkten und zusätzlich 3000BF Punkte auf eurem Punktekonto.
*
Wie kann ich Battle Forge Punkte bekommen?*

Um solche Punkte zu bekommen habt ihr ebenfalls mehrere Varianten. 
Die einfachste ist das Ihr euch Battle Forge Punkte im Laden kauft. Tut ihr dies werden euch 2000 Battle Forge Punkte gutgeschrieben.
Ihr könnt aber auch Karten im Auktionshaus verkaufen oder ein netter Spieler schenkt euch Punkte.
Ihr könnt aber keine Battle Forge Punkte im Spiel gewinnen.

*Wozu dient das Gold?*

Das Gold ist zweite Komponente die Ihr braucht um eure Karten aufzurüsten. Ansonsten braucht Ihr auch Gold um Auktionen zu erstellen. Oder Ihr tauscht Gold gegen Battle Forge Punkte. Dies ist aber ausschließlich bei anderen Spielern möglich. 
*
Wie bekomme ich neue Karten?*

Zunächst könnt Ihr mit euren Battle Forge Punkten Booster im Spiel kaufen. In einem Booster sind immer 10 Karten enthalten die nicht doppelt innerhalb eines Boosters vorkommen. Ansonsten könnt Ihr euch auch ein Tome kaufen. Ein Tome entspricht dem Wert von 5 Boostern. Ihr bekommt aber 6 Booster wenn Ihr euch ein Tome kauft.
Ansonsten könnt Ihr Karten von anderen Spielern erwerben oder tauschen. Die letzte Möglichkeit besteht darin das Ihr euch Karten im Auktionshaus kauft.
Ihr könnt aber keine Karten im Spiel gewinnen.

*Am Ende jeder Runde bekomme ich Karten, warum tauchen die nicht in meinem Kartenpool auf?*

Die Karten die Ihr bekommt sind keine Spielkarten. Dies sind Verbesserungen einer bereits bestehenden Karte. Wenn Ihr die Spielkarte sowie die Aufrüstungskarte und etwas Gold besitzt könnt Ihr eure Karte aufwerten.



Sobald neue Fragen auftreten oder ich welche vergessen habe werde ich den Text überarbeiten.

Mfg ein hilfsbereiter Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. über Resonanz eurerseits würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Arahtor (11. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Rankoro (11. Juni 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> ...
> *Ist die Free 2 Play Version eine Vollversion oder Demo?*
> 
> Diese Version ist eine erweiterte Demoversion des Spieles. Ihr könnt diese auf der offiziellen Seite von Battle Forge herunterladen. Nachdem Ihr einen Account erstellt habt könnt Ihr euch in das Spiel einloggen und sofort losspielen.


Ist so nicht ganz korrekt, es ist keine erweiterte Demoversion, sondern die freispielbare oder freischaltbare Vollversion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Arahtor schrieb:


> ...
> *Was beinhalten die F2P Version?*
> 
> In dieser Spielversion werden euch genau 32 Karten zugewiesen. Diese staffeln sich in 8 Karten jeder Farbe.
> Des weiteren könnt Ihr alle Kampangnien spielen und könnt in dem Auktionshaus mithandeln. Ihr könnt aber keine eigenen Auktionen erstellen. Des weiteren ist es möglich mit anderen Spielern zu handeln.


Ab Level 4 PvE bzw. 10 PvP kann man schon eigene Auktionen erstellen, wird auch von den Beta-Testern mit ihren Promo-Karten genutzt.


Arahtor schrieb:


> ...
> *Wie kann ich Battle Forge Punkte bekommen?*
> 
> Um solche Punkte zu bekommen habt ihr ebenfalls mehrere Varianten.
> ...


Man kann auch einfach mehrere Vollversionen auf einem Account stappeln! Damit werden auch die 3000 BFP gutgeschrieben.


Arahtor schrieb:


> ...
> Sobald neue Fragen auftreten oder ich welche vergessen habe werde ich den Text überarbeiten.
> 
> Mfg ein hilfsbereiter Spieler
> ...


Damit wäre Resonanz inkl. konstruktiver Kritik vorhanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Salve


----------



## Haggl (11. Juni 2009)

Da hätte ich doch gleich noch eine Frage.

Und zwar betrifft diese folgenden Punkt:



> Wie hebe ich die F2P Beschränkungen auf?
> 
> Dazu müsst Ihr spielen. Und zwar genauso lange bis Ihr den PvE Rang 4 ODER den PvP Rang 10 erreicht habt. Sobald dies geschieht wandelt sich das Spiel automatisch in eine Vollversion um. Nun könnt Ihr ohne Beschränkungen spielen.
> Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die, dass Ihr euch das Spiel im Laden kauft und dann den Code im Spiel eingebt. Nun erhaltet Ihr Karten im Wert von 2000 Battle Forge Punkten und zusätzlich 3000BF Punkte auf eurem Punktekonto.



Ich selbst habe mir auch die F2P Version geholt, aber noch nicht gespielt, da mir dazu noch die Zeit gefehlt hat. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Sollte ich jetzt anfangen zu Spielen und den PvE Rang 4 erreichen (ich schätze das geht leichter als den Rang 10 im PvP), "wandelt" sich das Spiel dieser Aussage nach zu einer "richtigen" Vollversion. Wenn ich dann aber nach erreichen des Rangs feststelle, dass mir das Spiel doch sehr viel Spaß macht und ich mir die Vollversion im Laden kaufe, bekomme ich dann trotzdem die Karten im Wert von 2000BF Punkten + 3000 BF Punkte, oder bekomme ich dann "nur" die 3000 BF Punkte?

Ich fände beide Varianten ok. Nur wüsste ich gerne vorher was mich so erwarten könnte bei diesem Punkt.


----------



## Rankoro (12. Juni 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> ...
> Ich selbst habe mir auch die F2P Version geholt, aber noch nicht gespielt, da mir dazu noch die Zeit gefehlt hat. Nun zu meiner Frage:
> 
> Sollte ich jetzt anfangen zu Spielen und den PvE Rang 4 erreichen (ich schätze das geht leichter als den Rang 10 im PvP), "wandelt" sich das Spiel dieser Aussage nach zu einer "richtigen" Vollversion. Wenn ich dann aber nach erreichen des Rangs feststelle, dass mir das Spiel doch sehr viel Spaß macht und ich mir die Vollversion im Laden kaufe, bekomme ich dann trotzdem die Karten im Wert von 2000BF Punkten + 3000 BF Punkte, oder bekomme ich dann "nur" die 3000 BF Punkte?
> ...


Dank Saturn Sonderaktion kann ich da gleich mal drauf antworten (Vollversion inkl. 3000BFP und dem 64er Kartendeck für 19,99€). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also wie schon erwähnt, hast du mit der F2P-Version ja 32 Standard-Karten, mit denen ist es schon relativ schwer PvE zu machen, geschweige denn PvP.

Kaufst du dir aber die Vollversion erhälst du zusätzlich 64 Karten, teils hat man dann Karten doppelt inkl. einiger sehr guten Karten (mit den Seltenheitsrängen/Wertigkeiten kenn ich mich noch nicht so aus, aber Schlachtschiff und Kolossus scheinen ein paar nette Karten zu sein). Ich komme damit derzeit auf 74 Karten und hab die 3000 BFP noch nichtmal angerührt. Die Vollversion habe ich auf einen vorher schon freigeschalteten Level 4 PvE Charakter aktiviert.

Hoffe das reicht soweit als Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Salve

*EDIT:* _Anscheinend handelt es sich bei der Vollversion inkl. 3000BFP für *19,99€* um einen Fehler der Filiale in der Dresdner Altmarktgalerie. Auch im Saturn-Online-Shop wird das Spiel noch mit 49,99€ angezeigt. Da hab ich wohl einfach Schwein gehabt, weil auf der Packung selber steht 29,99€, an der Kasse kam aber laut Strichcode 19,99€ als Endsumme raus, und die Frau an der Kasse wollte auch nicht die bereitgehaltenen 30€ nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## Haggl (12. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antwort. Demnach hat es also bei dir funktioniert als du schon PvE lvl 4 erreicht hattest. Na dann werde ich das auch so machen.


----------



## Rankoro (12. Juni 2009)

Haggl schrieb:


> ...
> Demnach hat es also bei dir funktioniert als du schon PvE lvl 4 erreicht hattest.
> ...


Jop, einfach inGame den Code unter Marktplatz ->Store -> Scratchcard-ID eingeben, deinen Code eintippern und sofort ist alles aktiv.

Kurz nochmal zu dem F2P-Deck.
(Quelle = BattleForge: Free4Play - Fragen und Antworten zum Gratis-Inhalt )


> *Um welche 32 gewöhnliche Karten handelt es sich dabei genau, die bei BattleForge Play4Free mitgeliefert werden?*
> 
> Es handelt sich um jeweils acht Karten der vier Mächte Natur, Schatten, Feuer und Frost.
> 
> ...


Bei den 64 Karten von der Vollversion wiederum handelt es sich aber um ein Deck, was *nicht* nur aus gewöhnlichen Karten besteht. Diese überschneiden sich nicht komplett mit dem F2P-Starterdeck. Also ist es sinnvoll, nicht gleich die Vollversion (wer sie hat) zu aktivieren, sondern erstmal die F2P Version downloaden und starten (um die da vorhandenen Decks zu aktivieren), und danach den Code der Vollversion einzugeben (damit werden die hier vorhandenen Decks hinzugefügt). Wie schon erwähnt, habe ich nun 74 Karten und da sind doppelte nicht mitgezählt. Auf dem folgenden Bild zu sehen sind blau: selbsterstellte Decks, grün: die Decks der F2P-Version, rot: die Decks der Vollversion.
[attachment=7954:battleforge_deck.JPG]

Salve

_Korrigiert am 13.06.09, das 64er Starterdeck der Vollversion ist jedesmal dasselbe Deck._


----------



## Imseos (12. Juni 2009)

ok nächste blöde frage um die es sich handelt ist wie bekommt man bfp am billigsten ne neue Vollversion kaufen?


----------



## Arahtor (12. Juni 2009)

Wenn wie bereits oben geschrieben Saturn eine Sonderaktion hat und die Vollversion für 20€ verkauft dann aufjedenfall weil du 3000 BFP und noch 64 Karten bekommst. 

Ansonsten würde ich die 20€ Investieren um mit BFP so zu kaufen.

Aber wir können ja auch mal rechnen mal schaun was dabei rauskommt

Wir gehen davon aus das die Vollversion 30€ Kostet (Normalpreis) und die 2000 BFP 20€

3000 BFP / 30€ = 100 BFP pro 1€

2000 BFP/ 20€ = 100 BFP pro 1€

wie man sieht Kosten sie immer gleich viel.

Wobei man beachten muss das man bei der Vollversion noch 64 Karten bekommt und von den evtl. auch welche verkaufen kann.


----------



## Haggl (12. Juni 2009)

Ok, jetzt muss ich noch eine Frage stellen. Ich weiß nicht ob das eine viel gestellte Frage ist, aber wüsste da doch gerne weiter, denn vielleicht haben noch mehr Leute das Problem.

Ich habe nun angefangen BF zu spielen. Es macht auch wirklich erstaunlich viel Spaß. Nur habe ich jetzt folgendes Problem:

Ich kann nur mit der Maus die Karte verschieben wenn ich an den Bildrand damit fahre. Bei den Hotkeys und der Steuerung habe ich aber eingestellt (bzw. die voreinstellung beibehalten), dass dies auch mit den Pfeiltasten und WASD möglich ist. Das Problem ist, dass dies ingame nicht funktioniert.
Weiß bei diesem Punkt jemand bescheid und kann mir da weiter helfen?


----------



## Arahtor (12. Juni 2009)

Ich habe es noch nicht probiert aber ich werde mich dahinterklemmen und dann dir mein Ergbniss schreiben


----------



## Arahtor (12. Juni 2009)

Also bei mir funktionieren die WSAD Tasten.

Du musst einen Moment auf der Taste drauf bleiben vor was passiert (ca 1 bis 2 Sekunden)


----------



## Haggl (12. Juni 2009)

Habe es gerade nocheinmal versucht, aber es klappt leider nicht. Naja, es geht ja auch so mit der Maus. Wäre eben nur etwas bequemer gewesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beko (13. Juni 2009)

Also ich konnte (mit standardeinstellung) beides machen. Karte mit der Maus verschieben und WASD Tasten.
Sollte bei dir alles so eingestellt sein, dann muss das auch funktionieren.
Mittlerweile habe ich die Funktion über die Maus aber ausgestellt, weils echt nervig is wenn man mal richtung Kante mit der Maus kommt^^

Scheint mir tatsächlich an deiner Tastatur zu liegen. Haste da was Spezielles? Oder nen noname Keyboard ohne zusätzlichen Treiber?


----------



## Rankoro (13. Juni 2009)

Beko schrieb:


> ...
> Scheint mir tatsächlich an deiner Tastatur zu liegen. Haste da was Spezielles? Oder nen noname Keyboard ohne zusätzlichen Treiber?


Naja gerade ohne Keyboard-Treiber sollte ja jedes Keyboard unter Windows mit den Standard-Tasten funktionieren (Treiber sind ja meistens nur für Zusatztasten, oder Display wie bei der Logitech G15).

@ *Haggl*, am besten die Frage im Hauseigenen Battleforge-Forum stellen, auch wenn sich da schon einige über fehlenden Support aufregen. Die einzigen Sachen die mir dazu einfallen würden:

*1. *beim Start von Battleforge den Button *[Optionen zurücksetzen]* nutzen (die Optionen in dem Pfad siehe 2. direkt zu ändern ist allerdings meistens hilfreicher),

*2. *oder aber unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[Dein Username]\Eigene Dateien\BattleForge die Datei *keyBindings*.xml (.xml wenn die Erweiterung angezeigt, ansonsten nur keyBindings) löschen, und im Spiel unter Hotkeys Standard wiederherstellen. Allerdings selbst wenn ich diese Datei lösche, kann ich ohne auf Standard zurückzusetzen ADSW und die Pfeiltasten nutzen. Aber vll. hilft es ja bei dir.

*EDIT:* *3. * *X-Fire inGame deaktivieren für Battleforge (Extras -> Optionen -> Spiele -> Battleforge -> Weitere Optionen -> X-Fire In-Game deaktivieren).* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab gerade mal rumexperimentiert, und standardmäßig habe ich inGame-XFire deaktiviert. Habe es gerade angeschalten, und siehe da, man kann die ADSW und Pfeiltasten in Battleforge nicht mehr nutzen. Anscheinend überlagert X-Fire das Tastaturlayout von Battleforge.

@ Arahtor, ich hätte die Bitte das du wenigstens deinen Eingangspost editierst. Auch das mit die 2000 BFP ist so nicht ganz richtig. Kauft man das Packet mit die 2000 BFP gibts nämlich noch 250 BFP dazu, ergibt also 2250 insgesamt. Desweiteren verweise ich gern nochmal auf: BattleForge: Free4Play - Fragen und Antworten zum Gratis-Inhalt, selbst da stehen die Sachen im Gegensatz zu deinem Eröffnungsthread anders.

Für die die es interessiert preiswert an BFP zu kommen, im Hauseigenen Battleforge-Forum gibt es diesen Thread:

3000 BFP für 11€.

Damit sollte sich gar nicht erst die Frage nach der BFP-Box mit 2000+250 BFP ergeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Salve


----------



## Crystalite (13. Juni 2009)

Ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zu.

Wenn ich den erforderlichen Rang erreicht habe, wandelt sich das F2P in eine Vollversion um, ja?
Das heißt, dass ich dann bezahlen muss?
Wieviel denn?


----------



## Servon (13. Juni 2009)

Du musst gar nichts bezahlen. Mit diesem Freischalten kannst du das Auktionshaus benutzen und tauschen. d.h. du kannst alle Features der Vollversion nutzen.


----------



## Arahtor (13. Juni 2009)

Crystalite schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch nochmal ne Frage zu.
> 
> Wenn ich den erforderlichen Rang erreicht habe, wandelt sich das F2P in eine Vollversion um, ja?
> Das heißt, dass ich dann bezahlen muss?
> Wieviel denn?




Battle forge ist Komplett Kostenlos. Das einzigewas du bezahlen musst sind die Karten. Und dies ist auch nur auf freiwilliger Basis.

Obwohl es sich lohnt die Vollversion im Laden zu kaufen aufgrund der Tatsache das die Kartenfülle eine ganz andere ist.


----------



## Haggl (13. Juni 2009)

@Rankoro Es lag am X-Fire. Jetzt funktioniert alles tadellos. Vielen dank für die Hilfe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Beko Ganz normales Keyboard ohne spezielle Treiber.


----------



## Arahtor (16. Juni 2009)

versuche einfach mal die tastatur in einen anderen USB Steckplatz zu stecken manchmal liegt es daran


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (16. Juni 2009)

Wieso sind die Server offline? Schon länger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder sind Wartungsarbeiten? ^^


----------



## Arahtor (16. Juni 2009)

Es sind bloss Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Arahtor (19. Juni 2009)

Ich suche Ingame ein paar Spieler mit den ich regelmäßig PvP und Pve Spielen kann.

Ich spiele Depp Frost und besitze den 2 höhsten PvE Rang Fürst. Im PvP bin ich Stufe 8.

Falls Ihr Interesse habt dann schreibt mich doch einfach hier an.


----------



## Haggl (19. Juni 2009)

Hab mal wieder eine Frage: Und zwar: Woran erkenne ich wie selten eine Spielkarte ist? Habe seit heute die Vollversion von BF und ein paar Karten über Tome-Packs geholt. Es sind ein paar recht gute dabei, wie ich finde und so fern ich das bisher beurteilen kann. Naja, sehe eben nicht wo die seltenheit einer Karte steht.


----------



## Zarot (20. Juni 2009)

rechts unten in der ecke der karte ist ein kreis daran siehst du das:
braun ist unselten, silber bischen selten, gold ist selten und blau sehr selten


----------



## Haggl (20. Juni 2009)

aso, ok. vielen dank.


----------



## Rankoro (20. Juni 2009)

Zarot schrieb:


> rechts unten in der ecke der karte ist ein kreis daran siehst du das:
> braun ist unselten, silber bischen selten, gold ist selten und blau sehr selten


Ahso ... ich hab mich schon gewundert was dieser komische Sektkorken in den verschiedenen Farben zu bedeuten hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man lernt immer wieder dazu bei BF. Weil irgendwie so wirklich ausführlich ist das Handbuch auch nicht.

Salve


----------



## Arahtor (21. Juni 2009)

Tja einfach mal das Handbuch lesen :-)

Aber egal dafür ist dieser Thread ja gedacht.


----------



## Rankoro (21. Juni 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> Tja einfach mal das Handbuch lesen :-)
> ...


Sorry, aber liest du auch manchmal was andere schreiben? Es steht nicht im Handbuch, siehe unter anderem Handbuch Seite 11, alle Symbole sind beschrieben, aber nicht das Symbol was die Seltenheit bestimmt. -.-

Deswegen, war mir auch der Sinn bisher nicht klar. Bin eher nach den Preisen im AH gegangen um zu wissen was selten ist und was nicht.

Salve


----------



## Irdano (21. Juni 2009)

Boahr Danke euch Leute! Ich hätte gedacht die Demo kann man nur bis zum Rang 4 PvE spielen aber ihr habt mich einem besseren belehrt. Das Spiel ist echt der Hammer und nicht so spießer wirtschafts lastig sonder da machts wenigstens Bum. =) Ein Grund warum meine Kumpels und ich noch immer Company of Heroes spielen. Werde mal im PvE versuchen auf 4 zu kommen und dann Full kaufen wegen Punkte. Wie lange dauert das ungefähr?

mfg


----------



## Arahtor (22. Juni 2009)

Unterschiedlich ich bin binnen einer woche auf einen der oberen PvE Ränge gekommen mein Kumpel bemüht sich 3 Woche und ist nich nichtb so weit :-)

Ich würde dir raten jemanden zu suchen den du kennst und der auch das spiel zockt dann macht es gleich doppelt so viel spass weil man rumarschen kann :.-)



Und gib nicht auf manche Maps sind echt schwer auf Fortgeschritten habe ich bisher rund 10 Anläufe mit nem Kumpel gebraucht weil einer andauernd einen Fehler macht oder nen Disconnect hat :-)   

(Sklavenmeister)


----------



## Imseos (22. Juni 2009)

Zwergen rätsel auf fortgeschritten zu 2. ken kommentar  1.5 h spielzeit aber gewonnen


----------



## Arahtor (22. Juni 2009)

Oh ja Zwergenrätsel war auch ein Krampf.

Am liebsten spiele ich die Map wo man Roagens Burg Verteidigen muss.

5 bis 8 Weltenbrecher und dann kommt da nix bis auf 100 Meter ran :-)


----------



## Irdano (22. Juni 2009)

ah ok dankeschön Leute! Mir ist grad aufgefallen das ich bereits Rang 3 bin =) Allerdings schaffe ich diese aktuelle Mission nicht liegt wohl an den Karten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Werde mir am Mittwoch dann das Hauptgame kaufen. Das Cover kann sich ja auch sehen lassen. Und Spieler für mehrspielermissionen hab ich auch schon. Einfach mal meine RPGler bei uns in der Klasse gefragt, mit denen haben ich so ziemlich alles schon gespielt, ob sie Lust haben auch anzufangen. Naja sie spielen seit Release, auf die ist halt Verlaß ;D

mfg und danke für Antworten


----------



## Servon (23. Juni 2009)

hier noch der Link für die Ränge.

Ränge


----------



## Arahtor (24. Juni 2009)

Ich habe diesen Thread aufgemacht und jetzt habe ich auch ne Frage :-)


Also wenn ich mir ein Tome hole können da auch rare und ultra rare Karten enthalten sein?


----------



## Irdano (24. Juni 2009)

So habe nun das full game =) Und 3000 Punkte. Mal ne Frage. Soll ich mir für die kompletten Punkte nur Booster kaufen?

mfg


----------



## Rankoro (24. Juni 2009)

Arahtor schrieb:


> ...
> Also webb ich mir ein Tome hole können da auch rare und ultra rare Karten enthalten sein?


Jap, bei mir war es z.B. die Feuertänzerin und Erleuchtung (extrem selten).



Irdano schrieb:


> So habe nun das full game =) Und 3000 Punkte. Mal ne Frage. Soll ich mir für die kompletten Punkte nur Booster kaufen?
> 
> mfg


Hängt davon ab ob du nur PvE oder auch PvP spielen willst. Weil für PvP mußt du sowieso Karten kaufen, dieses zusammengestellte Deck ist dann einen Monat gültig, danach wird das Tomedeck (PvP-Deck) automatisch aufgelöst. Oder meinst du Spezialdeck vs. Booster? Du kannst mit dem Kartenkauf Glück haben und siehe oben auch seltene Karten bekommen, oder gleich im AH nach Karten schauen, einige Karten kosten da ja echt nen Witz.

Salve


----------



## Arahtor (24. Juni 2009)

Habt ihr im Moment auch andauernd Synchronisationsfehler im PvP?


----------



## Servon (24. Juni 2009)

Die sind heute überall aufgetaucht. PvE wie PvP.


----------



## Arahtor (25. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe das wird schnell behoben.... ich habe es geschafft von 9 PvP Matches 1 zuende zu spielen


----------



## Servon (25. Juni 2009)

Scheint ja wieder behoben zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Andere Sache, hat jemand schon eine PvE List für die Dreier Aufwertung?
Auf meiner englischen Seite sind bisher immer noch bis zur 2. Aufwertung. Link


----------



## Irdano (26. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mir nun (obwohl ich ja noch ein anfänger bin) ein Tome Deck holen um PvP zu rocken. Mal davon abgesehen das ich die Booster danach ja eh wieder bekomme. Oder hat man als Anfänger überhaupt keine Chanche im PvP. Mir fällt grad auf wenn man viel PvP macht muss man ja immer mehr BF Punkte kaufen oder? Wenn das Deck sich immer nach nem Monat auflöst?

mfg


----------



## Servon (26. Juni 2009)

Das Tome Deck geht nach dem Monat in deinem Kartenpool über. Außerdem kannst du auch mit deinem Sammlungsdeck PvP rocken. Selbst dort bekommst du Ehrenpunkte.


----------



## Arahtor (27. Juni 2009)

Das Problem ist bloss das wenn du 2 VS2 Spielst auf übermächtige Gegner treffen kannst weil es dort keine ELO wertung gibt


----------



## Argus666 (27. Juni 2009)

> Man kann auch einfach mehrere Vollversionen auf einem Account stappeln! Damit werden auch die 3000 BFP gutgeschrieben


  So stehts es zumindest auf der ersten Seite, tut mir leid dass ich erst jetzt damit komme aber das ich hab mich vorhin erst Angemeldet. Wie viele Vollversionen sind denn da gemeint? Heisst das etwa dass ich einfach die F2P Version runterladen kann, nachfolgend einen Acc erstelle mich dann auf einem Server einlogge und dort dann mehrer Benutzer auf Lvl 4 bringe, um schlussendlich 3000 Bfp zu erhalten? Wenn ja wie merke ich dass ich die bekommen habe oder bekommen werde. Wenn nein wie ist es dann gemeint?


----------



## Servon (27. Juni 2009)

Du bringst nur etwas durcheinander. 
Wenn du die "Vollversion" durch ein Trial Account freispielst, dann hast du nur alle Möglichkeiten (Kartenhandel) der Vollversion und die erhaltenen Karten des Trialaccounts.
Aber keine Bf Punkte und keine 64 Karten. Diese 3000 Punkte und die 64 Karten bekommt man *nur* gutgeschrieben, wenn du den Serial Code einer Vollversion eingibst.
Eine Vollversion braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr. Obwohl ein Kartenzukauf sehr sinnvoll ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rankoro (27. Juni 2009)

Ok, da ich das verzapft habe hier vll. nochmal ne allgemeine Klarstellung:

1. Es gibt die freispielbare Vollversion ab Level 4 PvE oder Level 10 PvP inkl. 32 Standardkarten ohne BFP.

2. Es gibt die kaufbare Vollversion inkl. 64 Standardkarten + 3000 BFP, welche man auf einen Trialaccount oder siehe 1. auch auf einen freigespielten Account aktivieren kann. Diese vll. mehrfach gekaufte Vollversion kann man auch mehrfach auf einen Account aktivieren.

Hoffe alle Unklarheiten sind beseitigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Salve


----------



## Arahtor (29. Juni 2009)

genau so ist es richtig. Aber ich dachte ich habe das schon klar genug geschildert.


----------



## Tokenlord (30. Juni 2009)

Ich schreib das jetzt mal hier rein, da das hier ja eine Art Sammelthread für Fragen zu sein scheint.

Ich habe bereits in der Beta kurz gespielt, und mir gestern mal die Free2Play-Version runtergeladen.
Ich habe mich dann eingeloggt, und bei der Characktererstellung stand ein Text wie der hier:

"Ihr erster Charackter erhält beim Spielstart einige Karten, Bosster und ein paar Battleforgepunkte" (Nicht wortwörtlich, aber so ähnlich)

 Das hat mich nun gewundert. Ich habe zwar irgendwo gelesen dass ehemalige Betatester irgendetwas bekommen, aber das erschien mir recht viel.
Im Spiel selber hatte ich auch (außer den paar Startkarten) keine der versprochenen Dinge. 
Wo liegt jetzt der Fehler? Im Spiel selber oder ist der Text schlicht falsch?
Falls er falsch ist, stimmt es dann überhaupt dass Betatester etwas bekommen? Wenn ja was?

Freue mich auf Hilfe/Antwort

Token


----------



## Arahtor (30. Juni 2009)

Betatester bekommen keine extras.

Wenn du das Spiel mit deinem Charakter das erste mal startest bekommst du für diesen Charakter Karten zugewiesen. Mit denen kannst du dann spielen. Wenn du noch einen Charakter erstelllst bekommt dieser keine Karten.

Also bekommst du einmalig Karten und kannst mit diesen spielen.


----------



## Tokenlord (30. Juni 2009)

Also ist das was da stand schlicht falsch?

Meinte mit den Beta-Extras übrigens das hier: http://battleforge.buffed.de/?p=1272

Hier stehen unter "Ich bin ehemaliger Beta&#8208;Tester und möchte jetzt wieder ins Spiel einsteigen. Bekomme ich außer dem Spiel noch etwas dazu?" 3 Punkte.
Punkt 1 stimmt schon mal. Mir fehlt die Karte "Morklay-Falle" und ich habe stattdessen "Feuertänzer"
Punkt 2 und 3 stimmen nicht.


----------



## Arahtor (1. Juli 2009)

moin leute

kann man in BF Screenshots machen und ja wie? Oder muss ich auf Programme wie Fraps zurückgreifen?

danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Tokenlord (1. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss es jetztnicht aber hast du es mal mit "Druck" probiert?
Ist meistens so...


----------



## Arahtor (1. Juli 2009)

ne das funzt nicht


----------



## Rankoro (3. Juli 2009)

^^ Siehe Handbuch.

Screenshoot: Shift + O, aber egal dafür ist dieser Thread ja gedacht, oder wie wars?

Salve


----------

